# An old problem



## clstn (Dec 8, 2009)

use pppoe to network
but there is a problem:


```
bundle Network;
Change route failed:errno:No such process
```

google it,but no right answer,
who know why?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 8, 2009)

A bit more info would be nice.. Like your ppp.conf perhaps.


----------



## Ruler2112 (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't have an answer for you, but am familiar with that change route failed error.  I've gotten the below every 22 hours (when the box is forced to reauthenticate the PPPoE connection) ever since I installed my mail server.  It's happened on two separate installs on both 7.1 and 7.2.  (The upgrade from 7.1 to 7.2 failed because our DSL line went out in the middle of it and I had to do a fresh reinstall on a separate machine.)

Doesn't seem to hurt anything and like you, I was unable to find a solution, so I just ignore it.  I know the second line is probably due to the fact that IPv6 isn't active on this machine, but I've not a clue as to the former.

Is your error causing connectivity (or other) problems?


```
Nov 12 13:46:27 boxname ppp[11280]: tun0: Warning: 0.0.0.0/0: Change route failed: errno: No such process
Nov 12 13:46:27 boxname ppp[11280]: tun0: Warning: ff02:7::/32: Change route failed: errno: Network is unreachable
```


----------



## clstn (Dec 9, 2009)

ppp.conf:


```
default:
 set log Phase tun command
 set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0
cnc:
 set device PPPoE:rl0
 disable ipv6cp
 set authname luqun0926
 set authkey kyu9Wy
 set dial
 set login
 add default HISADDR
 enable dns
```


----------



## clstn (Dec 9, 2009)

```
Dec  9 19:40:26  ppp[994]: tun0: Phase: Received NGM_PPPOE_ACNAME (hook "0106-MAN-BAS1-JDG-M5200G")
Dec  9 19:40:26  ppp[994]: tun0: Phase: Received NGM_PPPOE_SESSIONID
Dec  9 19:40:26  ppp[994]: tun0: Phase: Received NGM_PPPOE_SUCCESS
Dec  9 19:40:26  ppp[994]: tun0: Phase: deflink: carrier -> login
Dec  9 19:40:26  ppp[994]: tun0: Phase: deflink: login -> lcp
Dec  9 19:40:26  ppp[994]: tun0: Warning: deflink: Reducing configured MRU from 1500 to 1492
Dec  9 19:40:26  ppp[994]: tun0: Phase: bundle: Authenticate
Dec  9 19:40:26  ppp[994]: tun0: Phase: deflink: his = PAP, mine = none
Dec  9 19:40:26  ppp[994]: tun0: Phase: Pap Output: luqun0926 ********
Dec  9 19:40:26  ppp[994]: tun0: Phase: Pap Input: SUCCESS (Authentication success,Welcome!)
Dec  9 19:40:26  ppp[994]: tun0: Phase: deflink: lcp -> open
Dec  9 19:40:26  ppp[994]: tun0: Phase: bundle: Network
Dec  9 19:40:26  ppp[994]: tun0: Warning: 0.0.0.0: Change route failed: errno: No such process
```


----------



## clstn (Dec 9, 2009)

freebsd amd64 8.0
in windows xp, the network connection is ok
don't know why in freebsd it is down...


----------



## clstn (Dec 9, 2009)

i disable ipv6,
because : IPV6CP protocal reject doses.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 9, 2009)

clstn, start using 
	
	



```
tags.
[url=http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816]Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums[/url]
```


----------



## clstn (Dec 10, 2009)

ident user-ppp VERSION (built COMPILATIONDATE)

i miss this line,now it works
but it can only ping ip, when ping http://www.google.com,it still doesn't work


----------

